# Shrimp gathering at surface



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

What fraction of your shrimp are hanging out at the surface? 
Mine really like floaters and it's really common to see them floater surfing.

Otherwise, your CBS are probably not going to do so well since they tend to like different parameters. Softer water, lower pH.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Being at the surface is fine - unless they appear stressed. Do they appear stressed?


Did the dead ones appear like failed molts, or just dead?



How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Are you using jbl proscan Kit to test the water? I mean from the way results are mentioned.


----------



## JonRon (Jun 6, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> Being at the surface is fine - unless they appear stressed. Do they appear stressed?
> 
> 
> Did the dead ones appear like failed molts, or just dead?
> ...


I agree with Zoidburg. Sounds to me that your tank my not be cycled. 

I have Shrimp in one of my tanks that like climbing up the front right side of the tank then skydive back down. Doing this over and over all day Long. However no deaths.

This Treatment that you are using in your Aquarium. What is it? Is it just water changes or chemicals?

Kind regards,
JonRon


----------



## Rocpool (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey All,

Thanks for your response, to answer the questions:
-All of them were at the surface, which is what concerned me, not a single one seemed to want to go down anymore, whereas before they would all just go about where they wanted. 

-I haven't seen any shrimp fail to molt before, but I don't think it was the case. The dead shrimp took on a pink hue. 

-The tanked has been set up since last summer, but maybe something whacked the cycle out of sync. At the time I cycled it empty for over a month, with live plants. 

-I use a Tetra 6in1 test strip for my water values.

To the good news: I have since added one more treatment, an anti-fungal, and either that or the anti blue algae, seems to have done the trick. The blue green fuzz is nearly completely gone and the shrimp are all back to going about their business, which for some is at the surface 

I used Colombo - Aerocol against the algae and eSHa 2000 against any fungi (and it also works against bacteria, so it may have helped with the algea treatment)


----------

